# God of Fire Robusto by Don Carlos 2005 Cigar Review - Great smoke, but you have to pay for it



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*God of Fire Robusto by Don Carlos 2005 Cigar Review - Great smoke, but you have to pay for it*

Gorgeous wrapper. Strong cedar taste with a roasted flavor in the middle. Even burn with no re-lights. This is truly one of the great cigars, un...

Read the full review here: God of Fire Robusto by Don Carlos 2005 Cigar Review - Great smoke, but you have to pay for it


----------

